# Question about mite treatment.



## Kira (Aug 4, 2012)

Is there an over-the-counter mite treatment that is safe for hedgehogs to prevents getting mites or even curing them ? I get paranoid about them having mites every time they get an itch. I'm wondering just so I don't have to pay hundreds at a vet just to find out they are negative for it. I will if I have to but is there anything I can do at home?


----------



## kcgirl62 (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't know about any hedgehog things but just make sure your not using wood bedding because those harbor mites and clean their cages often.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

No. Revolution is the only known drug that is safe. Even then, it's still a drug so I wouldn't recommend regular monthly doses unless you actually suspect mites. 

Do not allow your vet to use ivermectin in any form


----------



## Kira (Aug 4, 2012)

Immortalia said:


> No. Revolution is the only known drug that is safe. Even then, it's still a drug so I wouldn't recommend regular monthly doses unless you actually suspect mites.
> 
> Do not allow your vet to use ivermectin in any form


Thank you for that info about ivermectin . It is always good to know what to absolutely not use!They don't have them as of now but I am always paranoid about it since I am scared of parasites or something. I will just check frequently and take them at any suspicion of them actually having it


----------



## Kira (Aug 4, 2012)

Muffin has been scratching a lot lately and I'm afraid she has it. My other hedgehogs aren't scratching but I want to treat them all anyways. Do I need a prescription to buy Revolution or can I get it somewhere else?


----------



## Cupix (Aug 16, 2012)

I got my box of revolution over the counter at a local pet store, So i guess you dont need a prescription for that.

Check with the store staff though, they kept it in the locked cabinet instead of on the shelf in the shop where I got it from.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Depends on how "money hungry" the vet is. Some will not sell it without actually seeing your hedgehog and verifying they have mites. You are better off calling and telling them you want to purchase it to start treating your dog. They will be more likely to sell it, without an appointment. I had to call 6 different vets, to find one that would sell it to me, without a vet visit. They said they could sell the other brands (with ivermectin) without a visit, but not the Revolution b/c it's so "potent". But this last time I needed it, I didn't have any problems getting it. So I don't know if they have relaxed their "rules" on selling it, if I just got lucky this time, or what. But I've heard similar stories from other people as well. Sometimes it's easy to get, and others times it's nearly impossible. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## lilchris28 (Mar 4, 2012)

What is the dosage of Revolution to be given to a Hedgie?


----------

